# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  اختبارات الشوكة الرنانة لتشخيص فقدان السمع   ،،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحكم / مساءكم بالفرح والانواااار المحمديه 
*اختبارت الشوكة الرنانة لتشخيص فقدان السمع*

*تستخدم اختبارات الشوكة الرنانة لتشخيص الفقدان السمعي التوصيلي و من أكثر الاختبارات استحداماً لهذا الهدف هو اختبار ويبر**weber test* *و اختبار رين* *rinne test* *و اختبار ويبر* *weber test* *توضع و تضغط اهتزازات الشوكة الرنانة على جبين المفحوص فالشخص ذو السمع الطبيعي يدرك أن الصوت قادم من الأمام مباشرة بينما الشخص الذي يعاني من فقدان سمعي توصيلي في أذن وسطى واحدة يسمع الصوت قادماً من الجانب المعاق.*

*أما اختبار* *rinne test** فإن اهتزاز الشوكة الرنانة يوضع بشكل مضاد للعظم خلف الأذن و عندما يكون الصوت غير مسموع من خلال التوصيل عبر عظم الجمجمة، تحرك الشوكة الرنانة إلى أمام قناة السمع الخارجية ، في الفقدان السمعي للأذن الوسطى فإن اهتزازات الشوكة الرنانة لن تسمع و لكن الأذن الطبيعية سوف تستمر بسماع النغمات*

 

تمنياااتي لجميع بالصحه والسلامه 
م/ن

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلومه جدييده ومفييده 
مشكووره اختي فرح 
اطروحاات مميزه داائما 
 تحيااتي لكم ولجهوودكم 
 دمتم بخيير

----------


## فرح

> معلومه جدييده ومفييده 
> مشكووره اختي فرح 
> اطروحاات مميزه داائما 
> تحيااتي لكم ولجهوودكم 
> دمتم بخيير



تسلم اخووي
ع حضوووورك النييييييييييييير 
والشكر موصووول لك ولروووعة توااااصلك الرااائع
يعطيك العااافيه ولاخلاولاعدم من الطيبيييييييييين
دمتم برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*طرح جداا حلوو*
*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه فرح ع النقل المميز*
*ماننحرم جديدكِ اللطيف*
*دمتي بعين الله*
*تحياتي*

----------


## علي pt

*معلومات قيمة خية*
*ولكن هناك سؤال ...*

*أي انواع الشوكة الرنانة يستخدم*

*أو بمعنى أصح أي درجة تستخدم*
*128 هيرتز ، أم 256 هيرتز أم ..............*

*ولكم كل ود واحترام*
*ودمتم ودام عطائكم*

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *طرح جداا حلوو*
> *ربي يعطيكِ العافيه فرح ع النقل المميز*
> *ماننحرم جديدكِ اللطيف*
> *دمتي بعين الله*
> *تحياتي*



 اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الهداة
مشكوووره غاااليتي شذااااوي
حضووور اعتز به دااائما 
يعطيك العااافيه غلاتوووه
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *معلومات قيمة خية*
> 
> *ولكن هناك سؤال ...* 
> *أي انواع الشوكة الرنانة يستخدم* 
> *أو بمعنى أصح أي درجة تستخدم*
> *128 هيرتز ، أم 256 هيرتز أم ..............* 
> *ولكم كل ود واحترام*
> *ودمتم ودام عطائكم*



 تسلم اخووووي عـــلي 
ع روووعة حضوووورك ويسعدني توااااجدك 
المعذره خيي  :embarrest: ...بجد الموضوع كما ترى منقول 
يعني لم اتحقق بالضبط من استخدااام الدرجه 
شاااكره لك هذا السؤااال ...
يعطيك العااافيه 
دوووم ننتظر هالطله المشرقه
موفق

----------

